
Trump’s digital campaign director was paid $1,500 to set up his election website - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/09/donald-trumps-digital-campaign-directors-company-paid-94-million.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
I saw this on the 10/08/17 broadcast of 60 mins and was shocked to hear how
cheap it was. I bet someone using squarespace would probably charge more
money. I never saw the original but it had to be very simple. I'm sure he
charged more overtime but a $1500.00 initial quote is nuts for a major
presidential website. That's less than 10 hours for building,testing and
implementation.

What do you all think? How much time do you think it took to make it live? Is
website production a dead career?

